# [PCGHX] Die Clan-Verwaltung & das Team stellen sich vor



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

*[PCGHX] Die Clan-Verwaltung & das Team stellen sich vor: *​ 
Ohne eine Admin- und Verwaltungscrew kann nicht mal ein Fun-Clan laufen. Das Resultat wäre das totale Chaos. In diesem Thread habt ihr also die Möglichkeit sich etwas über eure "Vorgesetzten" zu informieren. 
Keine Angst... Sie beißen nicht! (Sagt man jedenfalls)  ​ 


*Clanverwaltung:*​ 
*Leandros*
- Name: Arvid G. aka Leandros
- 17 Jahre alt
- Beruf: Schüler
- Hobby: Gamen, Hardware, American Football, Organisation
- Games: CSS, SCII, BF: BC2
- Kontakt: ag@arvid-g.de, rest auf Anfrage per Mail!​ 

_*Grafikdesign:*_​ 
*.Mac*
- 19 Jahre alt
- Beruf: Mediengestalter Fachbereich Online
- Hobby: Fotografie, Biken
- Games: Counterstrike Source, Battlefield, Insurgency
- Kontakt: Inkdpixels@gmx.de, Steam
- Website: Inkdpixels - Digitales Portfolio von Tyll Weiß​ 

*Serverspender:*​ 
*berliner_bengel*
- Name:Enrico S. aka Riko oder Phenom
- 19 Jahre alt
- Beruf: Kassierer
- Hobby: Administration & PC
- Wohnort: Berlin
- Kontakt: Via PN @ PCGHX-Extreme
- Server: Teamspeak, CSS & Minecraft​ 
*Websiteverwaltung:*​ 
*nyso*
*- *22 Jahre alt
- Hobby: Eheman & Papa 
- Games: Battlefield Bad Company 2 + Battlefield 3​ 
*b14ckj4ck*
- Name: Oliver 
- 17 Jahre alt
- Games: Crysis 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Counter Strike Source

*.Mac*
- 19 Jahre alt
- Beruf: Mediengestalter Fachbereich Online
- Hobby: Fotografie, Biken
- Games: Counterstrike Source, Battlefield, Insurgency
- Kontakt: Inkdpixels@gmx.de, Steam
- Website: Inkdpixels - Digitales Portfolio von Tyll Weiß​ 


*Minecraft Server Administrator:*​ 
*berliner_bengel*
- Name:Enrico S. aka Riko oder Phenom
- 19 Jahre alt
- Beruf: Kassierer
- Hobby: Administration & PC
- Wohnort: Berlin
- Kontakt: Via PN @ PCGHX-Extreme
- Server: Teamspeak, CSS & Minecraft​ 

*Minecraft Server Mod:*​ 
*hamst0r *​ 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So...

Etwas voraussschauend hab ich mal den Thread hier erstellt. 

Geplant ist eine kurze Übersicht, über alle die im Clan was zu melden haben. Ein paar kurze Worte bzw. Angaben zur Person wären ganz nett. Ebenso die Kontaktmöglichkeiten.

Postet das einfach hier rein. Eine Zusammenfassung schreib ich dann wenn alles vorhanden ist. 

Leute die sich vorstellen sollten:

- Technik & Servermangement
- Admins & Organisatoren
- Verwaltung & Co. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## .Mac (14. März 2011)

-Snipped-


----------



## Clawhammer (27. April 2011)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch Vorstellen.

Mit dem Clan als Gamer habe ich nicht viel gemeinsam. Ich stelle lediglich einen wichtigen Bestandteil des Clan's bereit, einen Server.

Derzeit habe ich für den PCGHx Clan einen Teamspeak Server gehostet sowie einen CS:S und Minecraft Server. Weitere sind geplant wo aber die Clanmitglieder gefragt sind.​
Zu meiner Person:



Name    : Enrico S. aka Riko oder Phenom
Alter      : 19 Jahre jung
Wohnort: Berlin
Job        : Leute nach dem einkaufen abkassieren (Kassierer)
Hobby    : Administration, PC, und und und

Also falls Ihr fragen an mich oder wünsche wegen Gameservern habt, dann stellt diese direkt per PN an mich.​


----------



## Leandros (2. Mai 2011)

Ich stell mich auf mal vor. Ich bin für die Leitung bzw Verwaltung des Clans zuständig. Bin auch Gamer und überwiegend in Strategie Spielen / Shootern unterwegs.

Zu meiner Person: 


Name: Arvid G. aka Leandros
Alter: 17 Jahre Jung
Job: Schüler (deswegen so viel Zeit )
Hobby: Gamen, Hardware, American Football, Organisation
Kontakt: ag@arvid-g.de, rest auf Anfrage per Mail!
Games: CS:S, SC2 (), BF:BC2
Bei fragen, zum Clan oder ähnlichem, PN an mich. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Arvid


----------

